# Chinese losing faith in marriage....



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, i dont blame them

https://international.thenewslens.com/article/79336


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Gold-digging greed know no boundaries, don't believe it ever has but the more affluent nations become the more it will feel it transcends into the culture although I am sure it is nothing new in China.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

From the article " we must consider the possibility that many young Chinese harbor hopes of getting married but have come to doubt marriage, distrust potential partners, and even eschew the idea of emotional attachment. Marriage scams deepen these doubts as they do not solely affect the wealthy"
While the author does later say that scam marriages only represent a small number of the total marriages I do not feel he (she?) has taken the time to examine the impact of media coverage (hyperbole) of this small percentage has had on the discussion. We live in a world where people simply do not think critically of subjects and situations but rather just accept what they are told. We see it all the time here in the US. There is a lot of reacting but very little acting taking place.
I think in some ways the lack of critical thinking and the general reactions to over-hyped stories definitely plays a role, but I also think that many younger people are beginning to recognize marriage for the man made social construct that it is and are rejecting it from that stand point alone.
I guess I would like to see a more detailed discussion as to the effects of both phenomena on the results. Maybe that is coming, the blurb at the end said this was the first of six articles.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blackmail? I wonder what he actually had to hide...



> In his suicide note, Su Xiangmao said she blackmailed him by threatening to tell people he “was guilty of tax evasion and that she would report me” and that “the WePhone app online call-function was a ‘gray business'”.
> 
> Local reports also said she would use her uncle Liu Kejian (who she said was an important government official) to “take my app offline and make sure I’d lose a fortune in fines.”
> 
> The founder wrote that he couldn’t afford this, and had decided to end his life instead.


https://globaldatinginsights.com/20...scam-suicide-causes-controversy-across-china/

Wow, the fear of the government is so much that a bluff could make him commit suicide? 

Argh... sorry to say, but WTF man?!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As long as they do not lose faith in U.S. Treasury Bonds, I do not care.

They need to curb their huge population.

Less marriages equals less babies.

Hopefully, more fun for all.

NOT!

Competition in a country of ~1.4 billion people...Wow, just Wow!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Of course less marriages and having less babies skews the demographics. By 2028 the old folks will number ~250 million people. 

With their weak social networks. Not good. 

The hungry Red Army will march, yet again.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't rightly understand, the Chinese people normally actually have VERY strong social networks, and marriages like this is rather unheard of. Marriages include marrying into the family and everyone takes care of their own, so how did this marriage take off without the man's family meeting the family of his wife's in the first place?

Unless modern China has actually become something either than the Chinese culture I've seen and experienced in my life.


----------

